# Dovetail jig dust collection



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

I copied the idea from my Leigh Super and since I use this jig for most of my kitchen/vanity drawers, I wanted DC on it too. 

The Jig










Add the DC (the blue tape has been replaced with wood!)










It's just as effective as the VRS


----------

